
Silicon Valley Lies and Those Who Tell Them - Excluse
http://techcrunch.com/2016/01/02/silicon-valley-lies-and-the-ones-that-tell-them/
======
nitin_flanker
Yes don't be a jerk. I mean why to be one? When we respect our team members
they respect us too, from core of their heart. If you're a jerk, chances are
your team may pretend that they respect you and your opinion and wait for them
to leave your startup and see how bad mouth marketing they gonna do about you.

Great leaders are great humans. We have to be a good human before becoming a
good leader.

------
inesf
Leaders are humans, not god. They have their weaknesses. When we want to ask
for something special from the great leaders, we need to tolerate their
special tempers. They can change the world because they have an unique way of
thinking that we cannot understand.

Of course, being a jerk does not make you a good leader.

